# Swix Cera Nova iron



## Ben Delisle (Dec 7, 2018)

Was just given a swix cera nova iron by a friend, model is t74110. Havent been able to locate a manual or really any info on how to correctly use. This will be my first time waxing my board myself so I dont want to mess up. Any tips?


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

I tried to find that model #, but atlas I couldn't. Anyways, get the iron hot enough to melt the wax, but not hot enough to make it smoke. Start with a lower temp until you get a feel for it. There are many videos on Youtube if you search. In the beginning you will probably use too much wax, but after a while, you will use less and less. I prefer the crayon method over the full drip method, seems to conserve wax, so there is less to clean up. Good luck and Have fun.


----------



## Ben Delisle (Dec 7, 2018)

Awesome thanks! It does have marking that corrispong with swix wax, but is swix really worth the extra money?


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Ben Delisle said:


> Awesome thanks! It does have marking that corrispong with swix wax, but is swix really worth the extra money?


I like Hertel Hot Sauce. Will be testing Purl soon.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

IMO, Swix is overpriced. Can't say it's terrible wax. It's wax. But there's other stuff out there that works great & doesn't cost an arm & leg. 

I like Bluebird wax but they're taking this season off from making/selling it so they can,.. wait for it!!! Snowboard!! :laugh: :shrug:


----------



## Ben Delisle (Dec 7, 2018)

Yeah I noticed they are priced around 10 bucks more than other wax companies. I honestly just grabbed some cheap all temp wax because well, it's better than none at all!


----------

